# If you ever need to fake a panic attack...



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Just get some Niacin (not the flush free kind) and chew it then wash it down with water, preferably on an empty stomach. Within 5-10 minutes your head and maybe the entire body will be red like a lobster. But try it home first to find out how much you need to flush cause this can differ greatly.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

why


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Why what?

Having a totally red head which looks like it's about to explode is definitely helpful when trying to fake a panic attack.
Just add some fast breathing and say you're dizzy and voila. The doc will probably be absolutely shocked cause he's never seen
anything like it lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No thank you


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol I accidently took a niacin one time and had that flush experience happen to me. Not fun.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes it itches but when you know it's not dangerous then it's not that bad. I hope it really is not dangerous lol.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

lmao why would anyone want to fake a panic attack?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Good to know... I think? hahaha Panic attacks are the quickest route to getting a benzo script. You will probably just get thrown Ativan at you though so tough luck if you were trying for Xanax.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Then you simply repeat it at the next appoinment to prove that ativan
isn't working.

I wonder why are pdocs so anal about xanax? My doc is the same. It's really annoying. He has no issue prescribing ativan but xanax .... nooooh. :mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

butterz said:


> Then you simply repeat it at the next appoinment to prove that ativan
> isn't working.
> 
> I wonder why are pdocs so anal about xanax? My doc is the same. It's really annoying. He has no issue prescribing ativan but xanax .... nooooh. :mum


That is pushing your luck, I'd wait two appointments to do that. Apparently Xanax and Valium are on the naughty list while Ativan and sometimes Clonazepam are on the sure why the hell not list when it comes to doctors. They are all benzos so whats the difference?

Even then, you should never refer to your benzo by its brand name when in a conversation with a doctor, always refer to it by its generic name. Apparently junkies don't learn generic names of medications only the brand names. If you so much as utter the word "Xanax" alarm bells and whistles go off in Dr Dumbass's head, and both of his ears get sealed shut like fort knox.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

In the book it usually says that xanax is more addictive cause it kicks in faster and has a shorter halflife than ativan. 
I guess this is the reason.
But in my case the brand name is not the issue since I'm not in the US. 
Xanax isn't called xanax where I live.

I once asked my pdoc if it wouldn't make sense to try other benzos simply to see if they might be better and 
he was against it. It's really stupid.
Maybe clonazepam would have been better who knows. It's annoying cause my doc needs a lot of convincing on my part. 
I also had to ask him 3 different times to get lamotrigine cause he was against it and then suddenly 
when I came to him with a book showing him that the author advocates
mood stabilizers in depression he wasn't against it anymore. 
Having to convince him costs a lot of time cause usually getting a desired drug on the first
approach won't work. I have to bring it up several times before he gives in.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

butterz said:


> In the book it usually says that xanax is more addictive cause it kicks in faster and has a shorter halflife than ativan.
> I guess this is the reason.
> But in my case the brand name is not the issue since I'm not in the US.
> Xanax isn't called xanax where I live.
> ...


Xanax kicks in in what 15 mins? You can make Clonazepam kick in in just 30 mins if you melt it under your tongue. Either way, I'm not sure either would help if you are already having a panic attack, because chances are, even by 15 minutes your panic attack is long gone by then. I find simply carrying a klonopin pill in my wallet and knowing its there if I need it is enough to ease my anxiety. I usually use CBT and stuff for the anxious thoughts, but it doesn't help much with the physical symptoms like feeling all jittery and ****.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> You will probably just get thrown Ativan at you though so tough luck if you were trying for Xanax.


Three pdocs and my GP threw Xanax at me. I've only tried Ativan 15 years ago. My brother would sell his extra Ativan to me for what he paid.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> Maybe clonazepam would have been better who knows.


They're entirely interchangeable IMO. All benzos are pretty much the same, though some people do have a personal preference. For example, I know a woman who loves Ativan, but doesn't care for Xanax.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I won't get clonazepam. I wasn't aware that it's not really a benzo.
If my doc doesn't prescribe xanax then he won't prescribe clonazepam either cause it would be off lable for anxiety.

I thought about what if you just tried to dissolve a benzo in your mouth and then smear the stuff into your nose? Would it not kick in much faster this way?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would NOT do this unless you like severe itching!


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

I wouldn't try this ... My mom took Niacin and I spent the day in the ER with her :/ She passed out within 20 minutes of taking it. Scared the **** out of me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's strange to me to give instructions on how to fake a panic attack when it seems many people here wouldn't even have to fake one... :um



butterz said:


> I won't get clonazepam. I wasn't aware that it's not really a benzo.
> If my doc doesn't prescribe xanax then he won't prescribe clonazepam either cause it would be off lable for anxiety.


All the med sites I just went looking at said clonazepam is a benzo. :/ Not sure where you heard it's not...



butterz said:


> I thought about what if you just tried to dissolve a benzo in your mouth and then smear the stuff into your nose? Would it not kick in much faster this way?


This sounds terribly unhealthy/risky (especially the nose part, you could mess up your nasal passages), plus, why would you want to do something like that...?

Also, if doctors somehow find out you're misusing prescription meds in such ways, they might decide to stop prescribing them for you. Just something to keep in mind. :/

...

I was on Klonopin for a while (I'm assuming it was for my anxiety, because that and my depression were all they tried to treat) and didn't notice a single thing, good or bad; was able to quit it cold turkey with no problems. But then again, it's been the same for every other psychiatric med I've ever been on. :/


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I googled clonazepam and it says it was an anticonvulsant so I assumed it's officially not a benzo. Maybe in the USA this is different than outside. In my book it's also not listed under benzos.

I have been taking niacin 100mg few times daily for a few weeks now. The flush/itch also decreases over time. It's really no big deal but I'd start with a low dose like 50mg.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol butters, you know you can get non-flush niacin.


----------

